# cheapest flights to canada



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Currently looking to fly out, and visit a couple of places to decide where our final move will be. Trying to save as much cash as possible so wondered if any one knows where to look for the most reasonable round trip prices? would appreciate any help or advice. Happy to fly from anywhere in the uk but would need to fly to either Toronto or Ottawa thanks again


----------



## ElizabethG (Aug 8, 2013)

c.ellerby said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently looking to fly out, and visit a couple of places to decide where our final move will be. Trying to save as much cash as possible so wondered if any one knows where to look for the most reasonable round trip prices? would appreciate any help or advice. Happy to fly from anywhere in the uk but would need to fly to either Toronto or Ottawa thanks again


Hi

Sorry to say but 'cheap' flights to Canada are a thing of the past following huge increases in airport duties & taxes in recent years. Flying in to Eastern Canada (Toronto) is cheaper purely because you're not in the air for 9+ hours (UK to Calgary). Air Transat or Canadian Affair will probably be your best bet. Just note that these carriers do not fly daily.


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Elizabeth, I should have said cheapest  not whats cheap lol. thanks for the advice, I have looked at both and they are by far the most reasonable and direct flights! So we just need to find the best date to travel, can I ask another question of you, toward the end of sept how does the weather fare? We want to go when it's cold but not knee deep in snow (I'm only short ) thanks again for the help


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Air Transat often has last minute tickets - say 10 days before they fly which are cheaper. I am also told that you get a good response if you call the Glasgow number. Codes for discounts can also be found on the web occasionally which will give you another 5% off.


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

Brockthebadger said:


> Air Transat often has last minute tickets - say 10 days before they fly which are cheaper. I am also told that you get a good response if you call the Glasgow number. Codes for discounts can also be found on the web occasionally which will give you another 5% off.


Thank you! Very much appreciated  I will give that a go


----------



## ElizabethG (Aug 8, 2013)

c.ellerby said:


> Thanks Elizabeth, I should have said cheapest  not whats cheap lol. thanks for the advice, I have looked at both and they are by far the most reasonable and direct flights! So we just need to find the best date to travel, can I ask another question of you, toward the end of sept how does the weather fare? We want to go when it's cold but not knee deep in snow (I'm only short ) thanks again for the help


Lol!! You've just asked the million dollar question. End of September and early October can still be warm. Not sweaty 30 degree warm but pleasant during the day. Chilly evenings with a frost usually. Nice time of year really. I prefer it. Last year the snow arrived in Calgary on 20 October. I didn't like that too much. If you don't mind taking a risk with 'ankle' deep snow, go for October.


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

ElizabethG said:


> Lol!! You've just asked the million dollar question. End of September and early October can still be warm. Not sweaty 30 degree warm but pleasant during the day. Chilly evenings with a frost usually. Nice time of year really. I prefer it. Last year the snow arrived in Calgary on 20 October. I didn't like that too much. If you don't mind taking a risk with 'ankle' deep snow, go for October.


Lol I guess the weather question gets asked a lot lol, I just want to make sure it's not to cold to get around and see the relevent things ie schools and such. Not averse to the snow but would rather have an easy time scouting out the place  have been told Youve not seen real snow until Youve lived in Canada  

Something else (sorry to be a pain in the ass) do you only pay property tax if you own? Or does it apply if you rent? Like the council tax we get robbed of every month in the uk?


----------



## ElizabethG (Aug 8, 2013)

c.ellerby said:


> Lol I guess the weather question gets asked a lot lol, I just want to make sure it's not to cold to get around and see the relevent things ie schools and such. Not averse to the snow but would rather have an easy time scouting out the place  have been told Youve not seen real snow until Youve lived in Canada
> 
> Something else (sorry to be a pain in the ass) do you only pay property tax if you own? Or does it apply if you rent? Like the council tax we get robbed of every month in the uk?


You should be fine, weather-wise, doing your scouting end of September. It is true about the snow being 'real'. It's a novelty at first but after 6 months it becomes a bit wearing. Blue skies & sunshine compensate. Property taxes are paid by the landlord.


----------



## Gill123 (Jul 22, 2012)

I've travelled with Air Canada, and klm before. I've just booked for October and gone with Canadian affair as it was over £350 cheaper good flight times as well. 
£578 paid from Manchester to Calgary. 😀


----------



## c.ellerby (Aug 2, 2013)

Gill123 said:


> I've travelled with Air Canada, and klm before. I've just booked for October and gone with Canadian affair as it was over £350 cheaper good flight times as well.
> £578 paid from Manchester to Calgary. 😀


That's great! Yep iv looked at every different possible air fare and Canadian affair beats them all hands down and it's always direct flights! Can't go wrong with that


----------

